# SS 23.09.17 - Sessions #3



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Roger Sessions (1896 - 1985)*

Symphony No. 3 

1. Allegro grazioso e con fuoco
2. Allegro, un poco ruvido
3. Andante sostenuto e con affetto
4. Allegro con fuoco

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and this week it's American composer Roger Sessions. I'm not familiar with this work and I think I may have only heard one of Session's works in the past so I'm looking forward to hearing it.

There aren't a lot of recordings of this one so I'll post a link to the one I'll be listening to via YouTube:






Igor Buketoff/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

realdealblues said:


> Another weekend is upon us and this week it's American composer Roger Sessions. I'm not familiar with this work and I think I may have only heard one of Session's works in the past so I'm looking forward to hearing it.
> 
> There aren't a lot of recordings of this one so I'll post a link to the one I'll be listening to via YouTube:
> 
> ...


That's the one I will go for, never heard his work before.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks RDB, I'll listen to the youtube link as well. This will be a brand new composer for me.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I found this version via streaming so will give this one a go


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 97699
> 
> I found this version via streaming so will give this one a go


That's the one I've got...Buketoff/RoyPO.
Sessions is kind of a tough nut to crack....atonal [sometimes] and pretty thick scoring in places. #3 is a bit more accessible to me than #2. I do like the "Black Maskers" [Hanson/Eastman-Roch]...


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 97699
> 
> I found this version via streaming so will give this one a go


Streaming this also


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

realdealblues said:


> There aren't a lot of recordings of this one so I'll post a link to the one I'll be listening to via YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Second. I'll give this version a listen too.


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Listening to the Buketoff as well. Is this the only recording?


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

I have to say I've enjoyed my recent encounter with Sessions' symphonies...#1 is quite approachable IMO - definitely tonal, very dynamic, lots of rhythmic action...

#3 is quite good - It is not atonal, but at times, the tonality is pretty obscure....lots of dissonance and complex chromaticism - still - a most enjoyable work...lots of "motifs" tossed around. the scoring is complex, lots of voices, but the texture is not murky or heavy, overall...in some ways, Sessions sounds a bit like Schoenberg, except there is a tonality more evident...

#2 is more difficult, partly because the recording on the above disc is from c 1950 Mitropoulos/NYPO....not much clarity. it's difficult to sort out all of the various voices and interjections from the orchestra...again - very active and dynamic work...

one thing about Sessions - when he's reached the end - it just ends - BINGO!! over, fine [fee-nay]!!


----------

